# Conrad Special: Be quiet Silent wings für 10€



## 19WMWF91 (2. Oktober 2009)

*Conrad Special: Be quiet Silent wings für 10€*

Topic ist Programm. Nachzulesen in der neuen PCGH auf Seite 85.
Nur mein Frage: Wo bekommt man den?
Die angegebene Internetadresse existiert nicht und auf der i-net seite von Conrad kostet er 20 Euro.
Kann mir da jemand helfen? Brauche mind. 5 Stück von den Külern wahrscheinlich eher 6 Stück. Und bei dem Preis .
MfG,
Mathias

P.S.:Falls es das falsche Forum ist bitte verschieben


----------



## Elzoco (2. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Conrad Special: Be quiet Silent wings für 10€*

ich komm auch nicht auf die seite.....


----------



## Luigi93 (2. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Conrad Special: Be quiet Silent wings für 10€*

Vielleicht liegt es daran, dass die neue PCGH eigentlich erst am 7.(?) Oktober erscheint. Bis dahin ist der Link bestimmt freigeschaltet.


----------



## 19WMWF91 (2. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Conrad Special: Be quiet Silent wings für 10€*

Na hoffentlich weil bei dem angebot werd ich zuschlagen. Billiger komm ich an die luefter bestimmt nicht mehr.


----------



## kmf (2. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Conrad Special: Be quiet Silent wings für 10€*

Wahrscheinlich im Prinzip gleiches Lock-Angebot wie in der letzten Ausgabe mit den EVGA GTX 280 zu 199€. Da war samstags, als ich das Heft bekam (im Abo = 4 Tage früher), schon nix mehr verfügbar.


----------



## 19WMWF91 (2. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Conrad Special: Be quiet Silent wings für 10€*

Sind aber auf lager. Naja ich frag mich sowieso wie viele man da pro person einkaufen kann. Wenn net zahl ich halz woanders 2€ mehr.


----------



## kmf (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Conrad Special: Be quiet Silent wings für 10€*

Der Direktlink: Conrad Electronic - Europas führendes Versandhandelsunternehmen für Elektronik und Technik

Der Link www.conrad.de/pcgh existiert genauso wenig, wie der von der GTX 280 in der letzten Ausgabe. Die Redaktion trifft hier keine Schuld, da es sich ja um eine von Conrad geschaltete Anzeige handelt. 

So was ist Unfug liebes Conrad-Team. 

Da kauf ich lieber weiterhin bei Alternate.


----------



## 19WMWF91 (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Conrad Special: Be quiet Silent wings für 10€*

Und ich bei hardwareversand^^


----------



## 2000Miles (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Conrad Special: Be quiet Silent wings für 10€*

Bei Caseking kostet der Lüfter 13,90€. ODer ist das eine andere Version?


----------



## Elzoco (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Conrad Special: Be quiet Silent wings für 10€*

Ne ,ist der Richtige.


----------



## 2000Miles (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Conrad Special: Be quiet Silent wings für 10€*

Von wegen 10€ gespart


----------



## 19WMWF91 (3. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Conrad Special: Be quiet Silent wings für 10€*

Ja bei hardwareversand kostet er auch nur 12 euro. Das angebot wär halt gerade richtig gewesen da ich noch ein paar widerstände brauch.


----------



## Elzoco (4. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Conrad Special: Be quiet Silent wings für 10€*

Einfach warten, geht schon irgendwann.


----------



## 19WMWF91 (4. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Conrad Special: Be quiet Silent wings für 10€*

Ich wills hoffen. Ich schick heut mal ne mail hin und hoff die wird beantwortet.


----------



## mayo (4. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Conrad Special: Be quiet Silent wings für 10€*



2000Miles schrieb:


> Von wegen 10€ gespart


na klar 1ß€ zum eigtl. Conrad Preis...

Und für 3,90 € weniger zum günstigsten Anbieter, warte ich lieber auch 3 Tage länger


----------



## 19WMWF91 (4. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Conrad Special: Be quiet Silent wings für 10€*

So hab etz ma ne mail hingeschickt was da los ist. Hoffe auf baldige antwort.


----------



## hyperionical (4. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Conrad Special: Be quiet Silent wings für 10€*

Das wird intressant wenn stimmt brauch ich noch 10 Stück.
Hab für die andren 10 Stück die ich schon hab viel mehr bezahlt, aber meine Hoffungen sind eher gering das ich wenigstes ein paar Euronen sparen kann.


----------



## 19WMWF91 (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Conrad Special: Be quiet Silent wings für 10€*

Ja ich brauch naemlich auch 7 stueck^^


----------



## kmf (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Conrad Special: Be quiet Silent wings für 10€*



> Dieser Artikel ist leider ausverkauft!


----------



## kmf (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Conrad Special: Be quiet Silent wings für 10€*

Die Seite ging eben, aber gleich darauf war sie zu. Hab leider versäumt einen Screenshot anzufertigen. Aber in den temp. Internetdateien konnte ich noch einen Rest rauskramen. Wollte mir genau 5 Stck abgreifen, um 0 Versandkosten zu zahlen. 

/edit Seite geht wieder, aber ausverkauft.


----------



## mayo (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Conrad Special: Be quiet Silent wings für 10€*

Heute Morgen ist die Seite verfügbar. 
Es lässt sich nur nichts in den Warenkorb legen 

Per Direkteingabe der Artikelnummer heisst es nur das der Artikeln nicht "online" bestellbar ist..


----------



## Erodierer (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Conrad Special: Be quiet Silent wings für 10€*

Das wird bestimmt im laufe des Tages noch geändert.


----------



## mayo (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Conrad Special: Be quiet Silent wings für 10€*

jupp!
4 stück bestellt


----------



## Erodierer (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Conrad Special: Be quiet Silent wings für 10€*

Jow, meine Bestellung ist auch raus 

MFG

Erodierer


----------



## eVoX (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Conrad Special: Be quiet Silent wings für 10€*

Wie lange läuft diese Aktion eigentlich?


----------



## 19WMWF91 (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Conrad Special: Be quiet Silent wings für 10€*

Irgendwie wars ja klar dass es ein fake ist.


----------



## Erodierer (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Conrad Special: Be quiet Silent wings für 10€*



19WMWF91 schrieb:


> Irgendwie wars ja klar dass es ein fake ist.




Kein Fake. Ich konnte die Lüfter heute nachmittag ohne Probleme bestellen.

MFG

Erodierer


----------



## Mosed (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Conrad Special: Be quiet Silent wings für 10€*

Zwar besser als nichts, aber 0,40€ Ersparnis emfinde ich jetzt nicht grade als Vorteilsaktion. ^^
be quiet Silent Wings USC, 120x120x25mm, 950-1500rpm, 85.5m³/h, 17dB(A) (BL013) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Erodierer (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Conrad Special: Be quiet Silent wings für 10€*

Bei Conrad kann man aber ganz einfach die Versandkosten sparen


----------



## mayo (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Conrad Special: Be quiet Silent wings für 10€*



Elementardrache schrieb:


> Zwar besser als nichts, aber 0,40€ Ersparnis emfinde ich jetzt nicht grade als Vorteilsaktion. ^^
> be quiet Silent Wings USC, 120x120x25mm, 950-1500rpm, 85.5m³/h, 17dB(A) (BL013) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland



Wenn du schon einen Preisverglecih angibst, dann schau auch auf die Versandkosten! Bei Conrad sind es insgesamt nur 4,29e oder so. Und nicht wie beim günstigtsten Anbieter 5,95 oder 8,99 €


----------



## Erodierer (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Conrad Special: Be quiet Silent wings für 10€*

Also ich finde das Angebot von PCGH und Conrad in Ordnung.

Aber es wird leider immer wieder Leute geben, die bei allem etwas auszusetzen haben. Aber es wird ja niemend gezwungen die Lüfter bei Conrad zu bestellen.

MFG

Erodierer


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Conrad Special: Be quiet Silent wings für 10€*

Sorry für den Ärger mit der URL. Beim nächsten Mal wird der Link hoffentlich bereits zur Aboauslieferung funktionieren.


----------



## mayo (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Conrad Special: Be quiet Silent wings für 10€*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Sorry für den Ärger mit der URL. Beim nächsten Mal wird der Link hoffentlich bereits zur Aboauslieferung funktionieren.



Danke.
Aber ich finde es nicht so schlimm, halt 1 Tag warten... Hauptsache es ist kein totes "Lockangebot"


----------



## Elzoco (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Conrad Special: Be quiet Silent wings für 10€*

Und wie lange läuft die Aktion nun?


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Conrad Special: Be quiet Silent wings für 10€*

Kann ich spontan nicht sagen, wir fragen nach.

Lockangebote machen wir hier sicher nicht.


----------



## kmf (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Conrad Special: Be quiet Silent wings für 10€*



mayo schrieb:


> jupp!
> 4 stück bestellt





Erodierer schrieb:


> Jow, meine Bestellung ist auch raus
> 
> MFG
> 
> Erodierer


Warum erzählt ihr so was? Ich probiere täglich mehrere Male und da kam immer "Dieser Artikel ist leider ausverkauft". Und ich war bestimmt einer der ersten, bei dem die Seite dann wenigstens angezeigt wurde. Belegt mal eure Bestellung bitte. 



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Sorry für den Ärger mit der URL. Beim nächsten Mal wird der Link hoffentlich bereits zur Aboauslieferung funktionieren.


Das heißt im Klartext, dieser Link wird erst morgen scharf geschaltet? Weil bisher hat sich da noch nichts getan. 

Wenn dem so wäre, dann müsste ich meine Vorwürfe teilweise zurücknehmen. Nicht aber die, die diverse, in der PCGH geschaltete Angebote von Conrad betreffen, speziell das in der letzten Ausgabe. Siehe einen meiner ersten Posts in diesem Thread. 


/edit

Zum Normalpreis ist er natürlich weiterhin verfügbar.


----------



## mayo (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Conrad Special: Be quiet Silent wings für 10€*



kmf schrieb:


> Warum erzählt ihr so was? Ich probiere täglich mehrere Male und da kam immer "Dieser Artikel ist leider ausverkauft". Und ich war bestimmt einer der ersten, bei dem die Seite dann wenigstens angezeigt wurde. Belegt mal eure Bestellung bitte.
> 
> Das heißt im Klartext, dieser Link wird erst morgen scharf geschaltet? Weil bisher hat sich da noch nichts getan.
> 
> ...




Alter, was geht denn bei dir??
Belegt mal eure Bestellung usw.. Wo leben wir denn?

Wie soll ich es dir denn belegen? Ich denke einigen hatten das Glück bestellen zu können bevor es offiziell Verfügbar war. Wahrscheinlich hatten die nicht damit gerechnet.. In meiner bestätigungs Email steht auch der die Bestellung erst in 2 Tagen (ergo Mittwoch) bearbeitet wird  
Hier hast schonmal einen screen von eben,  mit der Verfügbarkeit.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kmf (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Conrad Special: Be quiet Silent wings für 10€*



mayo schrieb:


> Alter, was geht denn bei dir??
> Belegt mal eure Bestellung usw.. Wo leben wir denn?
> 
> Wie soll ich es dir denn belegen? Ich denke einigen hatten das Glück bestellen zu können bevor es offiziell Verfügbar war. Wahrscheinlich hatten die nicht damit gerechnet.. In meiner bestätigungs Email steht auch der die Bestellung erst in 2 Tagen (ergo Mittwoch) bearbeitet wird
> ...


Dann klick mal auf "in den Warenkorb". Dann siehste die Verfügbarkeit. 

Dann poste doch die Mail als Beweis. Persönliches kannst ja schwärzen.


----------



## mayo (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Conrad Special: Be quiet Silent wings für 10€*

Alter, du kriminalisierst mich hier!!!
Wärst du nicht hier im Forum unterwegs, würde ich behaupten du bist auch einen von denen die Pc-Spieler mit Amokläufern gleichsetzte!

Aber hier für deinen schwachen Glauben und deine immensen Vorurteile:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kmf (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Conrad Special: Be quiet Silent wings für 10€*



mayo schrieb:


> Alter, du kriminalisierst mich hier!!!
> Wärst du nicht hier im Forum unterwegs, würde ich behaupten du bist auch einen von denen die Pc-Spieler mit Amokläufern gleichsetzte!
> 
> Aber hier für deinen schwachen Glauben und deine immensen Vorurteile:
> ...


Spinnst du? Nur weil ich es nicht glauben wollte, unterstellst du mir, dass ich dich kriminalisiere? Jetzt mach aber mal einen Punkt. Und die andere Sache kommt schon fast einer Beleidigung gleich. Möglich, dass ich schwachen Glauben hege, aber ich habe keinerlei Vorurteile gegen irgendwen rausposaunt. Wenn du mein Posting oben genau liest, wirst du sehen, dass es lediglich eine Frage war.


----------



## Erodierer (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Conrad Special: Be quiet Silent wings für 10€*

Bitte schön hier ist meine Bestellbestätigung


----------



## 19WMWF91 (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Conrad Special: Be quiet Silent wings für 10€*

Man da habt ihr ja glück gehabt.


----------



## mayo (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Conrad Special: Be quiet Silent wings für 10€*



> Spinnst du? Nur weil ich es nicht glauben wollte, unterstellst du mir, dass ich dich kriminalisiere? Jetzt mach aber mal einen Punkt. Und die andere Sache kommt schon fast einer Beleidigung gleich. Möglich, dass ich schwachen Glauben hege, aber ich habe keinerlei Vorurteile gegen irgendwen rausposaunt. Wenn du mein Posting oben genau liest, wirst du sehen, dass es lediglich eine Frage war.
> __________________



Ganz ruhig! Wenn man dir sagt das es möglich war zu bestellen, dann wird es auch so sein! Warum sollte jemand da mist erzählen.  Also, beruhigen wir uns wieder  ok?

Ich denke Morgen wird der Link/Artikel wieder normal funzen.


----------



## Erodierer (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Conrad Special: Be quiet Silent wings für 10€*

Im moment funktioniert das bestellen bei Conrad.

MFG

Erodierer


----------



## kmf (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Conrad Special: Be quiet Silent wings für 10€*

Ja funktioniert jetzt endlich. Heute morgen, bevor ich zur Arbeit bin, ging noch nix. Über den Tag hatte ich leider keine Zeit, bis jetzt eben.
Bestellvorgang ist aber recht unübersichtlich. Hatte als Bezahlung Kreditkarte eingecheckt, aber rausgekommen ist Nachnahme. Und versandkostenfrei ab 50€ ist es auch nicht, die Verpackungskosten werden berechnet.


----------



## mayo (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Conrad Special: Be quiet Silent wings für 10€*

hab gestern 14:33 Uhr die Versandbestätigung erhalten. Vielleicht kommt das Päckchen noch heute 
stay tuned.


----------



## Erodierer (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Conrad Special: Be quiet Silent wings für 10€*

Mein Päckchen ist am Mittwoch angekommen.

MFG

Erodierer


----------

